# Difference between the different cichlids



## Kyfish

What is the difference between all the different type of cichlids? I know they come from different lakes but is there a major difference other than this?


----------



## mec102778

I may get corrected on this but that's really about it. Each environment (lake) is different so keepers attempting to give them a natural habitat need to know where they are from. But most fish can slowly be aclimated to any invironment, but housing them it's usually better to put them with similar fish.


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE

Kyfish said:


> What is the difference between all the different type of cichlids? I know they come from different lakes but is there a major difference other than this?


Different bodies of water, rivers, streams. Different PH, water temperatures. I carry African Cichlids and South American Cichlids. I have found that my African Cichlids except for a few South American Cichlids are more aggressive than South American Cichlids. 

Check out my website http:thebettaboutique.com 

I have it set up so you can click on the differen Cichlids that we carry and find out more information on them. I also have my cichlids catergorize as to African and South American. 

Melissa


----------



## mec102778

Here's a picture of a few of my cichlids, I have them labled best I could.








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE

mec102778 said:


> Here's a picture of a few of my cichlids, I have them labled best I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]


*South American*
Kribensis-2

*African*
Elec. Blu. Johanni-2
Elec. Yel. Labi.-2
Bumblebee-2
Red Zebra-2
Acei-2


----------



## mec102778

BETTABOUTIQUE said:


> *South American*
> Kribensis-2


Kribensis are african river cichlids.

Kribensis (Pelvicachromis pulcher) Profile

But thank you for making me second guess that they were african cichlids, I just read that thier PH should be nutral to acidic. Very surprising, I will have to continue me research on these cichlids. They seem just fine in my tank with a PH 8.0 ish, but I may decide to move them to a more suitable environment/tank.


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE

mec102778 said:


> Kribensis are african river cichlids.
> 
> Kribensis (Pelvicachromis pulcher) Profile
> 
> But thank you for making me second guess that they were african cichlids, I just read that thier PH should be nutral to acidic. Very surprising, I will have to continue me research on these cichlids. They seem just fine in my tank with a PH 8.0 ish, but I may decide to move them to a more suitable environment/tank.


That's right. I did some research after you posted this and realized that my wholesaler has it in the wrong category.


----------



## mec102778

no problem. As I browse the LFS' I see ones I like and then research them to see if I should get them.


----------

